# Calling DIY Experts - Showers



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

DIY'ers, I've just moved into my new house 

..but the one thing I really like in the morning (apart from that ) is a good shower and ours is not good!

It runs off a combination boiler with mixer taps and the pressure isn't great.

What are my options?

An electric shower is a bit weak unless it's pumped, and I can only do that if I install a cold water tank, right?

All opinions gratefully received!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Have a look at the link below......brilliant showers

http://www.aqualisa.co.uk/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Just installing a Acqualisa Qaurtz shower... full pumped unit and I'm sure you can get one that runs from a Combi boiler and mains fed cold.

(sigh - wish our current house had a combi and mains fed cold like our old house did... )


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Can you run pumped on a Combi - I didn't think you could?

We solved ours by having a new mains water pipe installed - pressure increased - no problem.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I've got a Worcester combi boiler which runs straight off the mains,no more tank in the loft and much better mains pressure.............brilliant ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

We have a high power electric one which is fed straight off the mains......press the button instant hot water.....luuvvley jubbly


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I've got a Worcester combi boiler which runs straight off the mains,no more tank in the loft and much better mains pressure.............brilliant ;D


Indeed. I'd be surprised if your combi boiler's fed off anything but the mains. Check to make sure that it is, and if the pressure's low, make sure that there isn't a stopcock somewhere that needs to be opened a bit. The downside to most combi boilers is that if the pressure's too high, then the water gets through them too fast without heating up. There should be an inlet vale which you can use to control the flow of the water. With a little experimentation you should be able to set it so that when the hot tap on the shower is fully open the temperature's perfect.

So hands up who's installed an entire central heating system.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I've got a Worcester combi boiler which runs straight off the mains,no more tank in the loft and much better mains pressure.............brilliant Â ;D


GRRRrrrr - I really miss my combi boiler. Why store hot water when you have one of these and as mentioned all at mains pressure.
Serves me right for moving to a modern house :-/


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Thanks guys, you make me feel lucky to have a combi, and I was thinking it was a bit of a disadvantage! Â Our mains pressure isn't that great, so I'm going to check if there is an inlet valve on the boiler, to try and let a bit more water through!

When I mentioned to the gf about installing a cold water tank in the roof just for the shower, she raised an eyebrow - not a good sign!! Â 

As far as I know, you can't run a pumped system directly off the mains, it's illegal in the uk apparently, and you can't run a pump off a combi boiler either (probably for the same reasons).


----------

